

Your words and thoughts have physical power - Will Smith - saurabh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfWGoLj1JCM&feature=related
Will is awesome.
======
nolite
Will Smith is awesome

~~~
nolite
Will Smith is STILL awesome!

